# Century Versys Products review (Century's new training bags)



## Mark Lynn (Dec 5, 2013)

Over in the Beginners Forum I commented on using Century's WMXXLs freestanding bags.  I wrote a review on the bags and my experience with them.  I recently purchased the Century VS1 the V Spar 1 and the VS 3 for my classes.  Since the other thread had a couple of thousand views I figured there was interest in the training equipment and I thought I would write a review on these new items from Century in case anyone is interested in them.

Link to discussion    http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/101999-Has-Anyone-Used-the-XXL-Wavemaster-(Top)-Bag

Also if anyone has purchased them and you have different views on how to use them I would enjoy hearing about your experience as well.

I introduced the VS1 and the V Spar 1 to my beginners class without really thinking about it or taking the time to have really understood the product and it was a mistake.  I thought the two products could be used like the  Century WMXXLs we use in class, imagine my horror as 8-10 yr olds are knocking the things over onto the ground and the top is flopping around like a air filled punching bags of days gone by (you know the kind you played with as a kid with the big plastic boxing gloves).  Now I had traveled to OKC to see them in Century's show room and used them briefly there (before I ordered them)  but..... I wasn't prepared for young kids to be knocking the VS1 over like that.   HOWEVER now that I have used them in class over the last 3 weeks and used them some myself I do believe these are a good product if used correctly.  This is the point of my review.

Pros

It is not like the WMXXL product line, it is more versatile.
Both the products have 3 handles on top which make it easy to grab and practice knees on.  I have my students grab it and pull it downward and knee the crap out of them.  I use to use Thai Pads and forearm shields for this but the kids didn't want to really pull down on the students neck/shoulders etc. etc. nor knee hard when they were doing it.  Not now; I saw a big improvement in some of the students as they pulled on the handles and really drove the knees into the bag.  With no fear or concern of hurting their partners they really let loose and did it for real.  Weighing 110lbs and 40lbs at the base with a solid foam pad allows the student to bend the top downward (like a person's upper body) and drive that knee into them.
Both products have a small base about 6-8 inches high idunno filled with sand and with the solid foam hitting pad practicing low line shin kicks, oblique (or stop kicks), stomps, or practicing lying on the floor and kicking can all be done now.  Where with the WMXXLs these kicks were not able to be practiced safely.  Again we use to use kicking shields (body shields) against the leg to practice this but while we were able to do it, this is safer over all.
Both products can be knocked over onto it's side to act as a barrier for the younger kids to kick over, this is useful when teaching chambering for front and back kicks etc. etc.  Much easier than removing the tops of the WMs (kid kicks) and using them as barriers.  You could also use these are things for the kids to jump over when practicing jump kicks or jumping skills etc. etc.
Because of the smaller base, as well as the smaller top it is easier for the student (especially with the V Spar 1) to practice elbows on.  This is good for teaching elbows when kneeling on the ground (the size of the pad is closer to the diameter of the human body than the WMXXL or the WM, plus with the base it stays in place.
If someone holds the top of the either of these products keeping it in place, then any movement concerns of the top disappear for the most part.  So with support at the top a student can still practice full power techniques i.e. kicks and punches like the WMs but without the weight nor the rocking of the WM product line.  I'm not talking about effort here I just mean grabbing onto a handle (that's built in) and standing there while the student wails a way on the thing.
As an instructor I'm always looking for new ways to teach the same old skills to keep things current for my students.  So doing drills like running and kicking the WMXXLs I now put the VS1 and the V Spar 1 into the line and the drill changes for them.  Now they have to knee the bags 5X and then run and kick the WMXXL, or I could have them drop and elbow the bags etc. etc.
The V Spar 1 is easy to pick up and move at 40 lbs. just give it a bear hug and move it.  Much easier than removing the top and rolling the WM Kid kicks.
The base comes filled with sand so it is no mess and easy zipper to attach the top to the base.
With both products I have beat on them with my escrima sticks and they stay in place.  So the shape/diameter is closer to the human being (VS1) and I can beat on them and they have  little movement (some) feels better then the WMXXLs.


Alright Cons

These are not the WM product line
If you are looking for something that is like the WMXXLs and you can go full power on without it being knocked over when practicing you head high Thai Roundhouse kicks you will be sorely disappointed.  If you want something that will stay right there as you practice full power punches and body shots get a WMXXL or a hanging bag.
Dragging the VS1 at 110lbs is a pain.  Sorry I like rolling the WMs I don't like tilting them and dragging them (VS1) across the carpet.  Because they have handles on the top and the bottom they will be easy to move with two people so it's not a big issue.  However as an instructor in the middle of teaching a group of young kids I need to drag it.  I have carpeted Cheer type mats down with velcro holding them in place (Dollamur mats) and you really feel the drag.  Plus I wonder how long will the vinyl last being dragged like that?
They are easy to knock over, and once the kids start knocking them over it becomes a game and they will forever try and knock them over.  This was an easy fix as I just explained that they weren't like the WMs and they weren't to be knocked over but rather to practice targeting and combination skills on (for certain drills).
Shipping costs might be a concern because they come pre filled with sand.


I haven't tried out the VS3 except in the show room, I haven't unpacked it yet since I just got it Tuesday.  However the VS3 would allow us to practice the elbow type drills I was talking about in the other thread on the WMXXLs above, it will add new dimensions to practicing leg kicks, elbows to the legs, ground kicking drills, as well as striking with the weapons.  I'm eager to try it out and will write a review on it as compared to the WMXXLs after I have used it for a while.

Also I have no ties with Century, I'm just an instructor teaching at a Rec. Center looking for ways to help train my students.


----------

